# Heading out for some food shopping today



## Rocklobster (Jan 12, 2014)

On my way to Ottawa to stock up on some spices, sauces, condiments for the larder. Going to an Indian grocer, Asian superstore and maybe a Korean one, if I have the time, and GF doesn't spend too much time at Cosco. I have compiled a pretty big list. Hope I don't go broke. 
Curry leaves, onion seed, asafoetida, Naan pan, Indian chili powder, carom seeds, Nigelia, anis seed. Just to name a few. Then in need to re stock on some stuff that I am running low on like cumin seed, tumeric, cloves, dried ginger, garam masala,  gram flour, chili pickle. Samosa wraps, chili paste, Chinese cooking wine, udon noodles, bbq pork.......

I'll let you know how I fared out.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 12, 2014)

I wanna hear what you get.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 12, 2014)

Get som gochujang @ the Korean store.  Best condiment ever.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 12, 2014)

I did pretty good getting most items on my list. I didn't get a few things because I couldn't find them. 
Black onion seeds, Curry leaves(fresh and dried), coriander powder, coriander seed,   asafoetida,  Indian chili powder,  carom seeds, samosa sauce, anise seed , cumin seed, tumeric,  cloves, dried ginger, garam masala,  gram flour, chili pickle. Samosa  wraps, chili paste, Chinese cooking wine, light soy sauce, dumpling dipping sauce,  udon noodles, dumpling wraps, 5 spice powder, thai peanut/chili sauce, black pepper sauce, fresh turmeric, fresh thai chilis, frozen squid pieces(for salt and pepper squid tomorrow night).

I didn't bother with the bbq pork. The line up was too long. I can make that myself with what I have on hand.

Time to eat....chicken curry, onion badji, naan bread, basmati...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds good. I noticed you neglected to mention how your GF did at Costco?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 12, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Sounds good. I noticed you neglected to mention how your GF did at Costco?


She got herself a few things we need. I ended up getting a piece of Parmesan Reggiano bigger than my head. Sunday is not a good day to go if you don't like crowds....


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> She got herself a few things we need. I ended up getting a piece of Parmesan Reggiano bigger than my head. Sunday is not a good day to go if you don't like crowds....



Costco is the same here on weekends. Insane.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 12, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> She got herself a few things we need. I ended up getting a piece of Parmesan Reggiano bigger than my head. Sunday is not a good day to go if you don't like crowds....


 
How do you store such a large piece for so long?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 12, 2014)

pacanis said:


> How do you store such a large piece for so long?


I eat lots of pasta, grate some of it and freeze it in a Tupperware container, and occasionally have to triim a few blue spots off of it....


----------



## pacanis (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks. I had no idea you could freeze parm regg... or any cheese.
Mine usually gets white areas... not that they are a problem, lol.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 12, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> I eat lots of pasta, grate some of it and freeze it in a Tupperware container, and occasionally have to triim a few blue spots off of it....




Isn't that what they call blue cheese?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 12, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Isn't that what they call blue cheese?


Yeah. And they charge you extra for it, too!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I had no idea you could freeze parm regg... or any cheese.
> Mine usually gets white areas... not that they are a problem, lol.



Oh yes, I freeze cheese all the time.  Make sure to label it though, Pac, otherwise that may be what's for dinner! 

(Remembering the gravy for dinner incident)


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> I did pretty good getting most items on my list. I didn't get a few things because I couldn't find them.
> Black onion seeds, Curry leaves(fresh and dried), coriander powder, coriander seed, asafoetida, Indian chili powder, carom seeds, samosa sauce, anise seed , cumin seed, tumeric, cloves, dried ginger, garam masala, gram flour, chili pickle. Samosa wraps, chili paste, Chinese cooking wine, light soy sauce, dumpling dipping sauce, udon noodles, dumpling wraps, 5 spice powder, thai peanut/chili sauce, black pepper sauce, fresh turmeric, fresh thai chilis, frozen squid pieces(for salt and pepper squid tomorrow night).
> 
> I didn't bother with the bbq pork. The line up was too long. I can make that myself with what I have on hand.
> ...


Sounds like a good foodie day. Did you get the fresh thai chilis at TNT? I'd like to pick some up, even if I put them in the freezer to have on hand when I want them. I find the fresh curry leaves remind me of the smell of gasoline. I usually buy fresh and dry them for later...what are Samosa wraps like? Are they in the frozen section? Which Indian store did you hit?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 12, 2014)

Rock, what do you do to keep a big piece of Parmesan like that fresh?

Oops, I see you already answered that.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 12, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Sounds like a good foodie day. Did you get the fresh thai chilis at TNT? I'd like to pick some up, even if I put them in the freezer to have on hand when I want them. I find the fresh curry leaves remind me of the smell of gasoline. I usually buy fresh and dry them for later...what are Samosa wraps like? Are they in the frozen section? Which Indian store did you hit?


Couldn't find Samosa wraps. I read somewhere that they sold them. I went to Vaishali's Super Store. West end off of Carling.  https://plus.google.com/100845395003410482977/about?gl=ca&hl=en

Fresh chili's at T&T. Two bucks for a good sized pack. I just leave them out, uncovered on a plate on the refridgerator and use them over time. They eventually just dry out naturally


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Couldn't find Samosa wraps. I read somewhere that they sold them. I went to Vaishali's Super Store. West end off of Carling. https://plus.google.com/100845395003410482977/about?gl=ca&hl=en
> 
> Fresh chili's at T&T. Two bucks for a good sized pack. I just leave them out, uncovered on a plate on the refridgerator and use them over time. They eventually just dry out naturally


Thanks, Rock. I'm in the City on Wednesday...I had lost the address for Vaishali's. A friend (married to a guy from India) loves that store. I haven't been (usually hit the Indian Market with TL in Montreal)!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 13, 2014)

pacanis said:


> How do you store such a large piece for so long?


Cur it up into manageable pieces, wrap well and freeze.


----------

